# Finnish Courts: Man Who Shared 150 Albums Owes 3,000 Euros



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"With all of the discussion over the size of the awards in the Jammie Thomas and Joel Tenenbaum rulings, it appears that the courts over in Finland are a bit more reasonable. An appeals court has upheld a ruling against a guy who was found guilty of sharing 150 albums online, and the court has ordered him to pay 3,000 euros. I'm trying to figure out how 24 songs = $1.92 million here in the US, but 150 albums and 1,850 songs = 3,000 euros (a little over $4,000). Which one seems more aligned with the actual action?"
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090817/1046165902.shtml


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Clearly, Finnish copyright law is not set up in a way to severely punish P2P users in the same way that it is in the US. In fact, the US Department of Justice recently argued that Thomas-Rasset's damages were not only perfectly constitutional, the law was set up for exactly this purposeto deter other file sharers with massive, crippling damages so long as they're not "so severe and oppressive as to be wholly disproportioned to the offense and obviously unreasonable." Apparently, $1.92 million for sharing 24 songs fails to reach this threshold."
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...p2p-in-finland-far-less-costly-than-in-us.ars


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seven Crimes That Will Get You a Smaller Fine than File-Sharing.

*Thinking about file-sharing? Don't. You'll get fined, and crime doesn't pay (unless you rob banks and/or armored cars, then it pays very well). Take it from Jammie Thomas, who was fined $2 million for downloading 24 songs, or anyone else who tried to fight the RIAA.*

Why download when you can stream for free?

The irony of misapplicaition of values appears to be a hallmark of penalties.

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Seven Crimes That Will Get You a Smaller Fine than File-Sharing.
> 
> *Thinking about file-sharing? Don't. You'll get fined, and crime doesn't pay (unless you rob banks and/or armored cars, then it pays very well). Take it from Jammie Thomas, who was fined $2 million for downloading 24 songs, or anyone else who tried to fight the RIAA.*
> 
> ...


Streaming is what the P2P kids have turned to. Still easy enough to keep the file, which they do.
This also saves them bandwidth, enabling them to stream even more content.

No irony at all going by what others have posted on these boards.
A kid downloading a song is much worse than that kid being shot and killed.
U.S. laws just reflect this.


----------

